# Woy Woy - Wednesday mid morning



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday all,
Going out again for the turn of the tide, to see if i can russell up some bigger bream  or maybe a flatty

Launch around 9:30, pm me for location.

Cheers Dave


----------

